# Review: Fluid Sports Nutrition - Performance and Recovery Drinks



## Carl_Boni (Jun 13, 2013)

Agree completely with your review. Fluid is the best product we've tried, both for hydration and recovery. Taste is a huge part of that, but they also really work for us. Our team has worked with them for 2 years now and they're great people as well.


----------



## Thomas2 (Jun 14, 2013)

To bad I can't order this to my country, it nearly doubles the price for belgium


----------



## Richard_Smith (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words! We are very passionate about what we do!

Thomas - if you like - chat with us online or give us a call at 877-693-5843 and we'll see if there's a more cost effective way to ship it to you directly. We do this for other countries currently.

Cheers!

RS


----------

